# New Violin Bow



## Quaverion

I am planning on buying a new violin bow from one of my previous teachers. She said that it was made by "Bausch." Does anyone know of him and, if so, could you tell me about his bows and what a good deal would be for a good one of them?


----------



## Harvey

Ludwig Bausch: I've seen some for about $3000.
I've never tried any.


----------



## Quaverion

Wow. Good, because my teacher said it's one of his best, and she'll sell it to me for only $2000. B) Cool. Thanks Harvey.


----------



## killimengri

*Bows*

_Quaverion, where bows are concerned this address may be of help: [email protected]. His name is Steve Thomson. Tell him, his Russian speaking cousin gave you the address ~ he is the bow department at Guiviers in London, he may know something useful, or may know someone who does._


----------



## James

I go to that very Guivers in London sometime to rehair my bow.


----------



## killimengri

http://www.talkclassical.com/images/smilies/eek.gif You use my cousin? Actually, I'm glad that someone has come across him ~ interesting man. At some point will he repair granda's fiddle & sell me a bow for when my littly needs a full size instrument. He has trained in organ repair as well & 1 year took off to Timbuktu to see if he could find it! I wonder if Guiviers survived my turning up in the shop in full kit..................


----------

